# Whats your backround



## fatfrog (Feb 2, 2009)

Obviously we are all australian but whats your backround is it asian,european,middle eastern ect. If your ancestors have been here for countless years or your aboriginal then put down australian but if you know your backround then put it down and lets see the cultural diversity of APS.I'v wanted to do this for a while but i diddnet think it would be handled well but after seeing how good everyone handled the religious thread i think it can be pretty interesting.I'm just putting it in to continents and new zealand but you can specify what you are in a post personally i'm lebanese.




PLEASE NO RACISM


----------



## missllama (Feb 2, 2009)

greek cyprian, norweigan, scottish, and english decent lol... bit of a mix
not one person in my family is of australian decent really... christmas time is like a gathering of all sorts of nationalities, viets, kiwis u name it lol my family is a rather mixed up bunch

at the end of the day we all classify ourselfs as aussies, i am aussie coz i was born here 

i dont like it when someone says yea im this and that when they were born in australia just coz there great great grandnannys were born somewhere els lol, be proud to be an aussie i sure am


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 2, 2009)

i do not have a clue haha.. all i know is ive been in QLD my whole life and i want to travel Aus thats about it 


Nat  x


----------



## jan (Feb 2, 2009)

Pommy..but been here in Oz for 40 years...would'nt be anywhere else!!


----------



## missllama (Feb 2, 2009)

herpsrule as u get older u will find some forms may ask if u are of aborigional decent or as i found with my antenatal appointments i had to have written on my forms im from greek decent because of some disorder that the baby can get or some sort of abnormality? she specificly had to check if there was any greek decendants etc in my family

i dont no if anyone els has had this but supposedly its always asked and has to be filled out in ur books 

i found it wierd n interesting...


----------



## fatfrog (Feb 2, 2009)

polls in now i'm a slow typer


----------



## Ishah (Feb 2, 2009)

1/4 Jap, 1/4 Aus, 1/2 English... But born and bred in Aus


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't actually have a backround, but I guess my backGround is British!!!!!!!


----------



## fatfrog (Feb 2, 2009)

So sorry i frogot asian how do i add it in or does a moderator have to do that?


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Feb 3, 2009)

Suid Afrikaan Born -over Hundreds of yrs of family history in southern africa from a "Afrikaans and Irish!" decents


----------



## della91 (Feb 3, 2009)

Every member of my immedient family has been born in a different country... I like to consider myself cultured 
Mum- Portugal
Dad- Mozambique
Me- South Africa
Sister- Australia


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 3, 2009)

irish background


----------



## fatfrog (Feb 3, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> So sorry i *frogot* asian how do i add it in or does a moderator have to do that?


 I spelled forgot and probably alot of other words wrong sorry it's late and i'm tired


----------



## hodges (Feb 3, 2009)

100% Australian and proud.


(of course i cant be 100% but i prefer to say it anyway  )


----------



## ShAdY12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dad is scottish
Mum is a Kiwi

so im a dress wearing sheep rooter haha

but i was born here so im an aussie and proud of it


----------



## natrix (Feb 3, 2009)

hodges said:


> 100% Australian and proud.
> 
> 
> (of course i cant be 100% but i prefer to say it anyway  )


 
The name 'Hodges' is of scottish origin I think.

Mine's all English with a half Spanish Grandmother.

Wow , amazing ; 44% of APS members are Aboriginals. Who woulda guessed it.


----------



## Lozza (Feb 3, 2009)

natrix said:


> Wow , amazing ; 44% of APS members are Aboriginals. Who woulda guessed it.


LOL that's what I thought 

British and Welsh. Do have a bit of Aboriginal thrown in there somewhere though.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 3, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> Obviously we are all australian


 
Actually theres a few members that are from the US or UK


----------



## Jewly (Feb 3, 2009)

My natural mother's family were originally from Scotland & the U.S.A. Unsure about the natural father because I haven't met him but a lot of Thai people have often told me I have Thai looking eyes.

With my adopted family, English decent and we are related to the first Prime Minister of Australia. Only found that out at my Grandma's funeral a few years back.


----------



## zeke22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aussie but Scotish, Irish and English decent


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 3, 2009)

zeke22 said:


> Aussie but Scotish, Irish and English decent


 Same here!!My fathers scottish, irish and there been here since the convict days and mums english which have only been in Aus for 55years!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 3, 2009)

Im as kiwi as you get (white kiwi that is) my family way back in the day were among the 1st settlers. But I'm a mix of English, Irish and Scottish decent I think.
Wouldn't be any where else other than Australia though!


----------



## zeke22 (Feb 3, 2009)

lol glad someone else has convicts!! my nan's family did some research and found out we are decendants of convicts. doesn't surprise me!!


----------



## Snowman (Feb 3, 2009)

My parents are big into family history.... So far they have traced ancestors from:
Australia
England
Ireland
Holland
Ceylon
France
Norway (actually the king of Norway  )
India
Scottland

Guess I'm a bit of a mongrel... But thats Australia for ya 
My direct linage following my surname came to Australia in 1852 from Cornwall england.. I'm the 7th generation to be born in Australia.... So despite being black, I'm probably more Australian than most people  
Anyways Proud to be Australian.. the rest of the world isn't as good as us.. Poor buggers


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 3, 2009)

i am part illegitimate indian.
Great grandparents were missionaries in india and it seams that great grandma had a bit on the side and ended up with a very indian looking baby, even though my great grandparents were BOTH english.
In each generation since there is one person that look full blooded indians, my uncle and my sister.

On dads side they were scottish.But i am Australian (though concieved in Thailand apparently)


----------



## megrim (Feb 3, 2009)

Born and bred in Scandinavia.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Born in the UK and moved here with the parents when i was 10. my mum is half Dutch/Scottish. and dads side is Gypsie and other side has been traced back to american red indians. You can see it in my dad.

so bit of a mix!


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 3, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Born in the UK and moved here with the parents when i was 10. my mum is half Dutch/Scottish. and dads side is Gypsie and other side has been traced back to american red indians. You can see it in my dad.
> 
> so bit of a mix!


I did'nt know that! Though i never thought your dad looked "english"


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 3, 2009)

lol @ sarah_m. i went to the beach the other day and 3 randoms asked if i was italian!!!!!!!

just cos im hairy and have a big nose from dad!!! lol


----------



## Allies_snakes (Feb 3, 2009)

mum - english, both her parents were
dad - scottish/chinese, his dad is scottish, his mum was chinese

So im a mix bred aussie, like most aussies


----------



## Palex134 (Feb 3, 2009)

Born in the USA. Lived here 20 years. I'm English, Italian, Hungarian, and Polish and a mix of some others. I can trace my family name back to some really intense Polish/Russian word ending in 'wicz. 

And my flight to Australia leaves tomorrow(Wednesday) ! Hopefully I'll stay till my Visa expires.


----------



## Oldbeard (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm Asian


----------



## jessb (Feb 3, 2009)

Boringly Celtic - Scottish/Welsh/Cornish background. Apparently I can trace my heritage back to First Fleet convicts.


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 3, 2009)

pure mongrel to many different ancestries to trace but but we have managed to trace our family line back almost 600 years to the early saxon settlers. born and bred in aus and wouldnt wanna be anywhere else BEST COUNTRY EVERS


----------



## aoife (Feb 3, 2009)

i was born in ireland, moved here when i was 2yr. i'm an aussie through and through & i wouldn't trade it for anything!!


----------



## Dave (Feb 3, 2009)

German :twisted:


----------



## missllama (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my dad is spanish forgot about that lol u shoulda made the poll one where u can choose more then 1 option


----------



## itbites (Feb 3, 2009)

dad-Swedish background
mum-English background


----------



## Oldbeard (Feb 3, 2009)

there seems to be a lot of hybrids here


----------



## Snowman (Feb 3, 2009)

Oldbeard said:


> there seems to be a lot of hybrids here


 
lol


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm first generation Australian, my parents and sister migrated from Glasgow in Scotland in the late 1960's. I was born here in 1970 but went back to Scotland for 4 or 5 years and then came back to Australia just in time to start school.
So yeah Aussie/Scots for me


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 3, 2009)

100% Australian Hybrid, My mum was a Koala, my dad was a roo, and I evolved from the love child, I have the hair on my back to prove it....:lol:


----------



## thals (Feb 3, 2009)

Both parents 100% Italian, born n raised here tho


----------



## KenKitty (Feb 3, 2009)

Born in Wales so a Taffy,been in OZ 43yrs,now an OZ


----------



## Elibum (Feb 3, 2009)

Mum is Chinese, Dad is Australian. 
Born here though.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm descended from convicts, most recent, the old man did 20 yrs, for armed robbery, so i fit in here. Not a bad gaff to lay anchor, Go the Poms!!:lol:


----------



## English (Feb 3, 2009)

English, Irish, Spanish - 50% English, 50% Black Irish and a happy lad living in Australia.


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 3, 2009)

Mother is Irish, Father is English and I'm Gatesheed born 
Naturalised now though.
(no UK on the poll so I ticked other)


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 3, 2009)

5th generation Aussie with Scottish, Irish background.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 3, 2009)

50% Vulcan.
live long and prosper


----------



## amazonian (Feb 3, 2009)

Aryan


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 3, 2009)

im a cross bred asian hybrid like a jaguar jungle


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 3, 2009)

My whole family is Polish but i was born in Aus


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 3, 2009)

dutch, english and NZ


----------



## kakariki (Feb 3, 2009)

Born in the UK. Grandad Scottish.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 3, 2009)

All my ancestors on both sides of the family were convicts from scotland and england  I'm All aussie


----------



## Stitched (Feb 3, 2009)

My father is Scottish (now an Aussie), my mother is an Aussie of French descent (her great grandmother)


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 3, 2009)

Im mainly Irish and Australian but have some english there aswell. But I have lived in Oz all my life...
(i really wish i inherited the irish accent...lol...)


----------



## Sawowie (Feb 3, 2009)

im an auzzie although my great, great, etc uncle was an english convict! but he didn't even steal that pig!:lol:
i know a guy though that had greek perants was born in africa and lived in australia, now thats confuseing!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 3, 2009)

Dad- Irish and Socttish
Mum- English and Welsh


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 3, 2009)

Iv met more Kiwi's in Australia than I have in NZ, yet only 5 on this site so far?
interesting, Although coming from a country with bugger all herps, no snakes, I guess we are rare.


----------



## FAY (Feb 3, 2009)

I am one of the stolen generation...............


----------



## pinkmus (Feb 3, 2009)

Maltese XD

Born and bred in Malta


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

Born and Bred in Aussie salt water


----------



## links (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm Maori + Aussie= mozzie hybrid


----------



## Adzo (Feb 3, 2009)

Mum's side is a bit of English, Scottish, German, Danish and trace elements of others.
Her Nanna was a Spanish gypsy.
Dad is Sicilian, which means he's probably just as much of a mix as my old lady's side of the family.


----------



## cris (Feb 3, 2009)

PMSL at mozzy hybrid. Im a hybrid of various European lines, i therefore have no value and am just contributing to muddying the waters for anyone who likes pure humans. My background is as Australian as any other Australian who was born here.


----------



## megrim (Feb 3, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Iv met more Kiwi's in Australia than I have in NZ, yet only 5 on this site so far?



I'm surprised also. When I moved here it seemed like there was about a 50/50 ratio of aussies to kiwis. :lol:
For a while there I assumed New Zealand must've been vacant.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 3, 2009)

megrim said:


> I'm surprised also. When I moved here it seemed like there was about a 50/50 ratio of aussies to kiwis. :lol:
> For a while there I assumed New Zealand must've been vacant.



Haha yea, in a non-racist way, its full of every other race, except kiwi's.
Walking along Queen Street in Auckland, I was a minority.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Mum was born here her father was Irish, mother French Dad was born in Malta, his father is Maltese mother is Arabic they moved here when dad was 17. I was born here


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dad came here when he was four from Holland. Mum's Dad was Dutch. Mum's Mum was some what Irish but pretty mixed by the time Granny was born. Even though I'm three quaters Dutch, I can't speak the language. Married into Mel Gibsons linage (very distant but we're there!).


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 3, 2009)

5 th generation Aussie of Irish Scottish and Welsh descent


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 3, 2009)

English and Tongan.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

German! 

Myself and parents were born in Australia, grandparents are German.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

cris said:


> PMSL at mozzy hybrid. Im a hybrid of various European lines, i therefore have no value and am just contributing to muddying the waters for anyone who likes pure humans. My background is as Australian as any other Australian who was born here.


 
Not a hybrid, we are all the same species.


----------



## method (Feb 4, 2009)

New Zealand with scattered Maori blood in there (Grandfather and his side of the family) 

First generation Australian myself, and even though i was born here am classed as a NZ citizen :?


----------



## TWR40T (Feb 4, 2009)

Parents are from New Zealand...But i was born here.
So i'm an aussie


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2009)

Crout.


----------



## ambah (Feb 4, 2009)

My father was born in Germany, came over when he was 5 (kidnapped in Egypt on the way but made it here eventually, lol).. mothers side grandparents were born in australia and are from scottish & irish decents..


----------



## _Jas_ (Feb 4, 2009)

Born in Canada, lived in Australia for 8 years now.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG....71 abbo's on APS....whoda thought !!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> OMG....71 abbo's on APS....whoda thought !!!!



Hahaha!


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 5, 2009)

holy mary mother of god......72 now !


----------



## coz666 (Feb 5, 2009)

i am adopted and have no idea, are you my brother?


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 5, 2009)

[3:15:20] Eylandt: mitochondrial DNA tests suggest that were all african 


Ive voted african


----------



## cris (Feb 5, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Not a hybrid, we are all the same species.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_(biology)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 5, 2009)

Hummmmm still going up......i think alot of people arent being honest about their true background.....pity....could have been an interesting poll.


----------



## cris (Feb 5, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Hummmmm still going up......i think alot of people arent being honest about their true background.....pity....could have been an interesting poll.



So are we all supposed to put Africa? perhaps we should all put in a land claim for our continent of origin :lol:


----------



## macj81 (Feb 5, 2009)

Scottish Father
Scotish Grand Father
Lebonese Grand Mother
Leb/Scott mother 
Me Scottish born Aussie


----------



## Vixen (Feb 5, 2009)

cris said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_(biology)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid


 
Yeh what are you getting at? Humans arent hybrids. :lol:

We are all the same class, order, family, genus, species and sub species.


----------



## cris (Feb 5, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Yeh what are you getting at? Humans arent hybrids. :lol:
> 
> We are all the same class, order, family, genus, species and sub species.



I pasted those links for you to read. It is correct to refer to humans that are crosses of differant locality types as hybrids.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 6, 2009)

cris said:


> So are we all supposed to put Africa? perhaps we should all put in a land claim for our continent of origin :lol:


Well seeing as most others arent telling the truth i thought i wouldnt either, Sorry but IMO unless youre aboriginal then you cant really call yourself true australian.
thats the only people id consider australian <flame suit on>

Im willing to bet everyone whos voted australian is of european descent.
I thought the poll was asking peoples back ground, not where they personaly were born.
lets face it, true americans are the indians.

Perhaps the poll should have had Indigenous australian & australian citizen ( for people who could trace their family tree back to when the first settlers arrived)

If there are *any true* aboriginal people on aps, it would be interesting to have their input into this !

Taken from wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia
Most of the estimated 21.3 million Australians are descended from colonial-era settlers and post-Federation immigrants from Europe, with almost 90% of the population being of European descent.


----------



## cris (Feb 6, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Well seeing as most others arent telling the truth i thought i wouldnt either, Sorry but IMO unless youre aboriginal then you cant really call yourself true australian.
> thats the only people id consider australian <flame suit on>



Well the question actually asks what is YOUR background, not the background of your family many generations ago. Since i have lived all my life in Australia i cant see how my background can be anything else. Im not going to bother with too much with your racist comment about being a true Australian, but I am curious about how many generations would one's ancestors have to have been in a country to be a true person of that country?


----------



## Earthling (Feb 6, 2009)

Earthling


----------



## jemnesa (Feb 6, 2009)

HIM..... Light new zealander
HER.....Dark New zealander
Both live in Oz


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Feb 6, 2009)

First fleet on my mothers Side, from London. Below decks not an officer or anything, stole two yards of linen. May fathers side of the family were welsh Immigrants in the early 1800's.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG I read the question wrong but still put the right answer. I thought it said "What is your backyard". My backyard is 95% Aussie Native, and I and true blue Aussie too.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 6, 2009)

cris said:


> Well the question actually asks what is YOUR background, not the background of your family many generations ago. Since i have lived all my life in Australia i cant see how my background can be anything else. Im not going to bother with too much with your racist comment about being a true Australian, but I am curious about how many generations would one's ancestors have to have been in a country to be a true person of that country?



Racism doesnt even come into it, sorry but in my experince the first person to shout it usually is one !


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 6, 2009)

Twin_Rivers said:


> First fleet on my mothers Side, from London. Below decks not an officer or anything, stole two yards of linen. May fathers side of the family were welsh Immigrants in the early 1800's.


----------



## Scragly (Feb 6, 2009)

British and South African.


----------



## cris (Feb 6, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Racism doesnt even come into it, sorry but in my experince the first person to shout it usually is one !



Well you say only one race are the only ones that can be true Austrlalians, yet they also came from Africa. Im a true Australian whether i qualify on your race criteria or not 

Is an aboriginal X other race a true Australian? what about other locality crosses?


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 6, 2009)

Read that bit again cris, i think you missed it
Perhaps the poll should have had Indigenous australian & australian citizen ( for people who could trace their family tree back to when the first settlers arrived)

Whatever *you* consider yourself to be in *your* eyes cris is fine by me. 


has anyone else got an opinion or light hearted comment on this ?


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 6, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Well seeing as most others arent telling the truth i thought i wouldnt either, Sorry but IMO unless youre aboriginal then you cant really call yourself true australian.
> thats the only people id consider australian <flame suit on>
> 
> Im willing to bet everyone whos voted australian is of european descent.
> ...



Then there is no such thing as Australians at all?
Aboriginals didn't evolve here, they have been here longer than whites, but aren't from here.
A European descendant has just as much right to be called an Australian as an Aboriginal does.
Oh, but you cant be of European descent because Europeans are descendants of somewhere else?
So every one should be voting Africa.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 6, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> has anyone else got an opinion or light hearted comment on this ?


 
Sure. Tuesday.


----------



## cris (Feb 6, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Read that bit again cris, i think you missed it
> Perhaps the poll should have had Indigenous australian & australian citizen ( for people who could trace their family tree back to when the first settlers arrived)
> 
> Whatever *you* consider yourself to be in *your* eyes cris is fine by me.
> ...



All im getting at is you seem to think someone needs to have had decended from a certain number of generations in the same country. To me this sort of thinking has little relevance in the modern world, but you still havnt answered how many genrations or what percentage of Australian aboriginal geneitics one needs to be a true Australian by your thinking?

Australia as a country has only existed for a bit over 100 years, many races lived here then. I actually find it funny that someone suggests only one race are true Australians.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 6, 2009)

whaaaaaat dan?? if australians dont exist then why was it included in the poll ? they do but theres differing types, Indigenous australians & australian citizens, the latter would be people classed as australian by the australian government which was formed by people who arent indigenous to the land.
If aboriginals have been on the land the longest then surely they have more right to call themselves true australian than anyone else ? as far as we know theyve been in australia over 40,000 years.
Wiki claims 90% of people living in australia are from european descent, wouldnt you say that means most people on here are from europe ?
The african thing was me joking around because others had, i hope your not taking things you read on this site too seriously mate.


----------



## Australis (Feb 6, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Aboriginals didn't evolve here, they have been here longer than whites, but aren't from here..



Dan, Australian aboriginals definately did evolve during their time here... in the same way people did
as they spread across the Americas..etc


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Feb 6, 2009)

???


----------



## Kirby (Feb 6, 2009)

On my mothers side, i am Italian, Brazilian. On my fathers i am Pommie convicts. and my ancestors bred Horses for the Wars back in England.


----------



## LauraM (Feb 6, 2009)

my mum came over from england and her mum and my mums mums mums so on were in denmark.
my dad born in AUS his dad and his dads dad etc Scotland! but me and my 2 sisters were born in Aussie!


----------



## andyh (Feb 6, 2009)

I`m so badly hybridised only god knows what I am!!


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 6, 2009)

Sawowie said:


> im an auzzie although my great, great, etc uncle was an english convict! but he didn't even steal that pig!:lol:
> i know a guy though that had greek perants was born in africa and lived in australia, now thats confuseing!



so if he did not steal the pig , what did he do to it?. maybe he was from somewhere else.
cheers


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 6, 2009)

do pigs go ba?.
cheers


----------



## channi (Feb 6, 2009)

I said european as in scottish and english. I have to make it clear. That is my background. I am a 6th generation Australian.


----------



## trader (Feb 6, 2009)

_Jas_ said:


> Born in Canada, lived in Australia for 8 years now.



 I was born in Canada too, immigrated to Australia 9 yrs ago...became an aussie citizen a few yrs ago!
What part of Canada are you from? I was born in 'Winnipeg'.


----------



## _Jas_ (Feb 7, 2009)

From Alberta about 2.5 hrs south of Calgary.



trader said:


> I was born in Canada too, immigrated to Australia 9 yrs ago...became an aussie citizen a few yrs ago!
> What part of Canada are you from? I was born in 'Winnipeg'.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 7, 2009)

If you want to debate the origins of humans log onto the National Geographic page and check out the geongraphic study. I took part in to find where my fathers ancestry is from. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Ishah (Feb 7, 2009)

channi said:


> I am a 6th generation Australian.


 
Interesting...So what would I be then? My mum was born in England which would mean I'm first generation Aussie, but my dad is half first generation Aussie also...because nan was born in Japan, and not too sure how many generations grandpa was, but he is (European) Aussie from way back...think maybe Welsh somewhere along that/his line...:? All I know is he was born in Australia.

Does that make me 1/2 first gen, 1/4 second gen and 1/4 unknown generation Aussie???:?:| Or have I got the whole generation thing completely wrong? Do you just take whichever one (percentage wise) you are more of and call urself that? i.e. say that im 1st gen Aussie. Or go by whichever one is more established? i.e. multiple gen Aussie.......I'm confused! Wahhhh lol. Its all too much for me! But would be interesting to know either way...


----------



## bulionz (Feb 7, 2009)

im only australian


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2009)

aussie


----------



## Earthling (Feb 7, 2009)

Its interesting/hysterical how people will argue and form dislikes of other people in this thread debating peoples 'worthiness' of where they are from.
Reminds me of religous fueds and other non-sensicle confusions/delusions of reality.

Earthling.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 7, 2009)

Who's forming dislikes ? Or do you mean youve started to dislike someone now ?? i see a heathly & interesting debate on peoples background, it wasnt a question of worthiness, it was asking people their background.....stop sturring things up:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Earthling (Feb 7, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Who's forming dislikes ? Or do you mean youve started to dislike someone now ?? i see a heathly & interesting debate on peoples background, it wasnt a question of worthiness, it was asking people their background.....stop sturring things up:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 7, 2009)

one thing i have learned from life experience in my 33 years of breathing this toxic oxygen fume and living on this planet, is that when you speak about :

1. race
2. religion
3. politics

there will be tension no matter what.


----------



## wokka (Feb 7, 2009)

draqonfly said:


> one thing i have learned from life experience in my 33 years of breathing this toxic oxygen fume and living on this planet, is that when you speak about :
> 
> 1. race
> 2. religion
> ...



You forgot :4. hybred reptiles


----------



## cockney red (Feb 7, 2009)

trader said:


> I was born in Canada too, immigrated to Australia 9 yrs ago...became an aussie citizen a few yrs ago!
> What part of Canada are you from? I was born in 'Winnipeg'.


Yeh, but what is your background, are you native Canadian?:lol:


----------



## cockney red (Feb 7, 2009)

This thread is about your familys origins, not what generation Aussie you are. Strewth!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 7, 2009)

scottish/Brittish......


----------



## Isabel (Feb 7, 2009)

my dad's side of the fam is South African.. from the Dutch settlers
and my (mums side) grandad's family is czechoslavakian.... if that is how you spell it
and my grandma's family is scottish
but they were both born in aus, so was my mum and so was i


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 7, 2009)

OMG....i think most of us are hybrids !!!! 





cris, ive no idea what time scale to put on how long it would be before you could claim to be a true part to any country, its a hard question for anyone to give an answer to, which is why i suggested tracing back to the first settlers.....you cant go back any further than that can you.


----------

